# .357 casings not ejecting smoothly



## Thamiel (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi there everyone. Yesterday i took my S&W .357 19-3 out to practice. I ran through 100 .38 rounds and then thought i would experiment with some of my .357 ammo. It was then that i experienced something strange. The casings of my .357 ammo stuck and i had to force them to eject. The ammo i was using was 180 grain. Does this indicate a problem with the gun? should i stop using that ammo? Thanks everyone!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

38 SPL rounds are shorter than .357 MAG. Firing 38 SPL causes residue to build up in the chambers in the space normally occupied by the longer .357 cartridges. A good cleaning will take care of the problem.


----------

